# We just got 5 new babies at once!!



## Emmie (Sep 22, 2014)

So my doe "mama" just threw 5, yes, 5 new kidds today! She's gonna need help with feeding...what's the best way to feed both from mother and bottle? 


Emmie


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!!! I would pull 2-3 of them and bottle raise them...it makes over feeding less likley and reduces moms stress...if you dont have another source of goats milk..feed them whole cows milk

weigh baby and multiply that number by 16 to get weight in OZ's then multilpy their weight in Oz's by 10-12 % to see how much milk they need PER DAY..divide into 4 feedings..check tummy after each bottle...tummy should feel firm but flat..if its sunken in, increase milk by 1/2 oz if its real poochy...decrease by 1/2 oz... re weight weekly and adjust milk amount..when they get older..decrease bottles by just dropping one...dont add the milk to the others..just drop it..this helps them begin to nibble on hay building their rumen..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulate on all the babies. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Wow that's awesome. Doelings? Bucklings? What breed are they? I have a doe that was part of 5 doelings born together. So exciting! Congrats.


----------



## cecekingskid (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome! I didn't know so many could be born at once!! Sounds like both you and mama have your hands full. Best of luck and congrats!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow....please post pics.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pictures? Doelings/Buckling? Names?  Breed?


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, congrats, ^


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to build a herd!:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::birthday:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of babies! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a hand full.

Congrats.

Good advice given.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see them and get an update!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Emmie (Sep 22, 2014)

The first are my triplets, proud daddy, and then my "fab 5"! Yep that's a grand total of 8 babies!!! Shoot me? I came home from work this morning, (12 he overnight shift) and found my other doe had dropped early this morning but unfortunately last 1, leaving her with 3. The "fab 5" are all doing well! We have decided to take the smallest 2. As for my stud, in 1 year (his first "active" year) he has thrown twins and triplets, now this! Can we say ladies man?! As for breed, their just a good health melting pot. We just enjoy raising them. We have 5 girls and 3 boys. Fab 5= 3 girls, 2boys triplets = 2 girls and 1 boy. But I'm excited their all healthy!!!! But they are all so tiny!!!

Emmie


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*amazing 5*

I did not know they could have that many! How wonderful. I wonder what the record is for multiple births. That would expand any herd quickly. Congratulations and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! Congrats;-) So cute;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

wow !!!!!

They are all so beautiful , love the parents coloring , so pretty 
Congratulations ! That is wonderful , glad they are all doing well 
Keep us posted with pictures  Good thing to take a couple off of momma's hands , she sure has a nest full of them , lol.


----------



## Emmie (Sep 22, 2014)

I didn't realize they could have that many either!!! I've had to bottle feed before but geez!!! We can safely say I'm overwhelmed! Haha! 


Emmie


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Are the does sisters or mother/daughter? I had to do a double take to tell the does apart (one has more white than the other, I can see that).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful babies, Congratulations.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How amazingly beautiful. When my Tabatha had quads I left them on her but bottle fed certain ones as they seemed to need it. They all did fine. (That's just me of course. I am not very good 
at daily schedules and having to bottle by the clock would never work for me.)
You have certainly built up your herd in a hurry. Congratulations!


----------



## Emmie (Sep 22, 2014)

Sisters and cousins and half siblings lol 


Emmie


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable..everone looks great!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What doll babies!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So pretty!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

congrats and cute babies!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well a big huge congratulations to you!

I know how overwhelming that can get - but have only had quads born - not quints! I do something similar to "luvmyherd" and leave all the kids with the moms but head to the barn twice a day with a few warm bottles of whole milk and supplement ANY kid that will take it with an appropriate amount (based on the equation someone else posted). I don't force the ones who fight vehemently but many transition between udder and supplemental bottle feeding seamlessly. I do this for about a week and then choose a couple to sell as bottle babies (about $60 on craigslist) who are taking the bottle well. I simply can't keep up with that demand in my life! So do what works for you is all I'm trying to say! Don't get burnt out and forget that they are supposed to be enjoyable


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

They are adorable!! for me, the best way to feed all those babies is to get a bucket (like a white plastic one) and drill holes in it. Attach nipples to the holes and put tubes to them you can also buy them at tractor supply


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

SO CUTE! COngrats! now, find a place to nap, LOL.


----------

